# Best 'Brand name' taping tools



## Terrence35

I am very curious to see what everyone thinks on what are the best taping tools brands? Tape Tech, Drywall master, Columbia, etc..?? What are the best angle heads? flat boxes? nail spotters? taping flushers?


----------



## MrWillys

Ames, or Tape Tech is the California standard. However, we make a fair wage, and cheaper quality is understood for misclassified independent contractor. Where I'm from you have to pass an exam to be a contractor, and in some places it comes in a Cracker Jack box.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

the brand depend on the choice you make, 

willy said 
Tape Tech, I own a Bazooka and 
angle box from them 

Drywall Master Boxes,
Columbia Box handle 

North Star Angle Head

BTE flushers tin heads

I shop North American, stay away from companies who use market strategy names that have nothing to do with the country it is being sold in


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

MrWillys said:


> Ames, or Tape Tech is the California standard. However, we make a fair wage, and cheaper quality is understood for misclassified independent contractor. Where I'm from you have to pass an exam to be a contractor, and in some places it comes in a Cracker Jack box.


Ran into that guy jack once


once.


----------



## sdrdrywall

Bazooka-Joe said:


> the brand depend on the choice you make,
> 
> willy said
> Tape Tech, I own a Bazooka and
> angle box from them
> 
> Drywall Master Boxes,
> Columbia Box handle
> 
> North Star Angle Head
> 
> BTE flushers tin heads
> 
> I shop North American, stay away from companies who use market strategy names that have nothing to do with the country it is being sold in


If your so worried about buying American why the tape tech ?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

sdrdrywall said:


> If your so worried about buying American why the tape tech ?


Tape Tech is Amerycan


----------



## cazna

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Tape Tech is Amerycan


Wouldn't drywallmaster take that prize, Americian flags, Made in Chicago etc etc. Tapetech invented in usa but mostly china produced isn't it?


----------



## sdrdrywall

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Tape Tech is Amerycan


American company made in china


----------



## Square Foot

Open ended question.

Though answers here can help guide you, It will always come down to forming you own opinion through trial and error.

I have something from almost ( never used Level 5 ) every available brand out there. Some tools I like better than others. 

Prefer Tape Tech PA boxes.
Prefer Drywall master taper.
Prefer Drywall master and Northstar angle heads.
Prefer columbia roller and all Columbia handles.
Prefer Tape Tech Mud runner over angle boxes.
Prefer Tape Pro compound tubes.
Use Tape Tech pumps but no preference over others.

Hate Nail spotters, regardless of brand.


----------



## mld

Square Foot said:


> Open ended question.
> 
> Though answers here can help guide you, It will always come down to forming you own opinion through trial and error.
> 
> I have something from almost ( never used Level 5 ) every available brand out there. Some tools I like better than others.
> 
> Prefer Tape Tech PA boxes.
> Prefer Drywall master taper.
> Prefer Drywall master and Northstar angle heads.
> Prefer columbia roller and all Columbia handles.
> Prefer Tape Tech Mud runner over angle boxes.
> Prefer Tape Pro compound tubes.
> Use Tape Tech pumps but no preference over others.
> 
> Hate Nail spotters, regardless of brand.


Dang! Were we separated at birth?


----------



## fr8train

To each their own. What's really available in your area? Every Columbia taper I've touched ran like silk. But my DM gets the job done. 
I like my Northstar flat boxes. They also make a great 3.5" angle head.
My Columbia 2.5" was spot on out of the box. 
Columbia pumps seem to have a longer handle on them = more leverage= less effort pumping, but they don't seem to put out as much mud per pump as my DM.


----------



## chris

I like the Bluelines


----------



## Square Foot

chris said:


> I like the Bluelines


Used to run Premier years ago. Haven't tried any of the Blue line.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

MrWillys said:


> Ames, or Tape Tech is the California standard. However, we make a fair wage, and cheaper quality is understood for misclassified independent contractor. Where I'm from you have to pass an exam to be a contractor, and in some places it comes in a Cracker Jack box.


I see you haven't checked prices or quality since you've taken the exam.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I see you haven't checked prices or quality since you've taken the exam.


Rooker I am happy I have been told Tape Tech is not all made in USA, as I will veer sway from future purchases, I have a 
Bazooka, am ready to run DM


----------



## Mr.Brightstar

Looks like tape tech and drywall master are everyone's favorite.


----------



## mld

Mr.Brightstar said:


> Looks like tape tech and drywall master are everyone's favorite.


North star boxes and angle heads are my favorite. The rest of the NS stuff not so much.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

mld said:


> North star boxes and angle heads are my favorite. The rest of the NS stuff not so much.


have seen and used those Pretty boxes


----------



## MrWillys

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I see you haven't checked prices or quality since you've taken the exam.


 When you're running between 20 to 80 finishers at any given time it is best to keep one standard. Ames, and or TT is the West coast standard for many reasons. Local stores throughout the bay area provide parts and service in a prompt manner. Once these other brands can meet this demand I'm sure it may change, but until then they own the big league market.

Let's say you're in a major city hospital and you break something on a job that must get done. You can drive, or have a courier get what you need to get you back working.


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I'm surprised, they've been slipping for so many years.


----------



## chris

Concord makes/ made the best tube, tape tech makes the best angleheads, Blueline make the best boxes , box handles ,:thumbsup: and pumps. Northstar boxes are pretty sweet if you like the wide axle,, I dont


----------



## mld

Have to agree about the zooka, Chris. I've had three Concorde tubes. One of them a shorty. Sweet guns!


----------



## P.A. ROCKER

I don't know about the newer TT angle heads but the ones with chrome plated frames were junk. I think they discontinued them. 
My Northstar 3.5 has been the best out of the box head I bought. Bonehead's are assembled by boneheads and need work IMO. I have a 2.5 that's great but I got it there with a lot of adjustments.


----------



## fr8train

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't know about the newer TT angle heads but the ones with chrome plated frames were junk. I think they discontinued them.
> My Northstar 3.5 has been the best out of the box head I bought. Bonehead's are assembled by boneheads and need work IMO. I have a 2.5 that's great but I got it there with a lot of adjustments.


You'll be glad to hear that I finally got my DM 3.5 going right. Took long enough!


----------



## fr8train

Still haven't gotten my DM 2.5 dialed in right.


----------



## mld

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't know about the newer TT angle heads but the ones with chrome plated frames were junk. I think they discontinued them.
> My Northstar 3.5 has been the best out of the box head I bought. Bonehead's are assembled by boneheads and need work IMO. I have a 2.5 that's great but I got it there with a lot of adjustments.


Agree 100%.


----------



## cazna

P.A. ROCKER said:


> Bonehead's are assembled by boneheads and need work IMO. I have a 2.5 that's great but I got it there with a lot of adjustments.


Correct, My 2.5 and 3.5 are the same. Utter rubbish out of the box, Great quality etc but the blade sets are a joke, I even talked to them about it, I don't think they believed me yet many times its been said on here they arnt right from new.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe

cazna said:


> Correct, My 2.5 and 3.5 are the same. Utter rubbish out of the box, Great quality etc but the blade sets are a joke, I even talked to them about it, I don't think they believed me yet many times its been said on here they arnt right from new.


frankly caz I have never used those Boneheads


----------



## Square Foot

P.A. ROCKER said:


> I don't know about the newer TT angle heads but the ones with chrome plated frames were junk. I think they discontinued them.
> My Northstar 3.5 has been the best out of the box head I bought. Bonehead's are assembled by boneheads and need work IMO. I have a 2.5 that's great but I got it there with a lot of adjustments.


Correct!!

I have 6 angle heads and the only two that were received adjusted properly, were the 3.5" Northstar and 4" Tapeworm. As much as I like Drywall master, setup is always out of whack. My 2.5" and 3" was off and even my mini zook had to be adjusted, as the spindle post was out of alignment with the tape guide. I always get an "inspected by" slip when purchased but I'm convinced that these DM inspectors are former "Fruit of the loom" inspectors.


----------

